# In welchem Rennspiel kommt der Dodge Challenger vor ?



## HomeboyST (10. Februar 2009)

Servus, 

wollte mal fragen welche Rennspiele Ihr kennt in dem der neue 
Dodge Challenger vorkommt in dem man ihn auch ein wenig aufmöbeln kann. 

so schau er aus...

http://www.cars.com/features/autosh...ncept_Dodge_Challenger_frontangle_mfr_430.jpg

Dies wir aller Voraussicht nach mein neues Auto und wollte mal schauen wie das dann alles so aussieht.... ** 

Vielen lieben Dank...  *thx*

P.S. 

Vielleicht sollte man noch sagen das nur auf PC zocke...


----------



## Tobio89 (11. Februar 2009)

in Need for Speed Pro Street gibts den!


----------



## computertod (11. Februar 2009)

in Carbon gibts den glaub ich auch


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

in Race Driver GRID auch


----------



## HomeboyST (11. Februar 2009)

Super Cool.. Danek schonmal für die Antworten. 

Dann werd ich mir mal die NFS Teile zulegen... 

Weiß irgendwer ob der auch in Burnout Paradies enthalten ist ?


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Willst Du die Spiele nur wegen dem Wagen kaufen?


----------



## HomeboyST (12. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Willst Du die Spiele nur wegen dem Wagen kaufen?



Jup...

Da ich mir den Wagen zulegen möchte, wollte ich vorher schonmal schauen was da noch so geht vom Aussehen etc. 

( Felgen und solch Kram ) 

Damit hätte man schonmal Anhaltspunkte...

Bis jetzt steht nur das neue Fahrwerk und die neue Abgasanlage...

Abgasanlage: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yay13MRJEc

*


----------



## donbon (12. Februar 2009)

MIDNIGHT CLUB LA ist der beste TIP für die Karre!!! Leider 360only


----------



## harl.e.kin (12. Februar 2009)

die wirst du nur in good ol Germany niemals zugelassen bekommen.


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

donbon schrieb:


> MIDNIGHT CLUB LA ist der beste TIP für die Karre!!! Leider 360only



Gibts auch für die PS3, gibts den nicht auch in TDU, bin mir aber gerade unsicher

Edit: Das war der Dodge Challenger RT in TDU, der sieht anders aus


----------



## HomeboyST (12. Februar 2009)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> die wirst du nur in good ol Germany niemals zugelassen bekommen.



Deshalb bekommt er nach der Tüv Zulassung erst die Anlage drunter


----------



## 1821984 (12. Februar 2009)

Der neu Dodge hoffentlich nur als HEMI  wenn ja dann bist du mein Gott!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (12. Februar 2009)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Super Cool.. Danek schonmal für die Antworten.
> 
> Dann werd ich mir mal die NFS Teile zulegen...
> 
> Weiß irgendwer ob der auch in Burnout Paradies enthalten ist ?



Burnout Paradise hat keine lizenzierten US-Modelle am Start, nur welche, die so "ähnlich" aussehen, Criterion Games

greetz


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Jup...
> 
> Da ich mir den Wagen zulegen möchte, wollte ich vorher schonmal schauen was da noch so geht vom Aussehen etc.
> 
> ( Felgen und solch Kram )



Nice, der Wagen ist göttlich 

Leider ist der Wechselkurs z.Z nicht mehr so gut, aber dürfte trotzdem nicht sooooo viel kosten, oder?


----------



## clrokr (12. Februar 2009)

Wollt ich grad schreiben mit TDU, aber ich glaub nach dem Megapack gibts da auch noch ne andere Variante..

cl


----------

